# Max 5000 Help!!!



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

I recently purchased some of the old Etch Mark Max 5000s and I'm having an issue with one that I can't seem to wrap my brain around.

The unit rotates and fires every time but the bumber only goes about 10 - 12 feet. The others all shoot about 20 yards or so. Anyway...if anyone has suggestions It would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Probably not getting enough oxygen - increase the amount by adjusting the valve on the oxygen regulator.


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ed Gipson (Oct 20, 2009)

louisianadukdog said:


> I recently purchased some of the old Etch Mark Max 5000s and I'm having an issue with one that I can't seem to wrap my brain around.
> 
> The unit rotates and fires every time but the bumber only goes about 10 - 12 feet. The others all shoot about 20 yards or so. Anyway...if anyone has suggestions It would be greatly appreciated!!!


The plate has too much clearnce


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

Have you figured out your problem? Please post if you have. Mine is doing the same thing and I've adjusted oxygen in and out until it hasn't got enough or too much to fire. I've also checked my plate clearance and its good. My problem started all at once. My unit used to fire good and suddenly switched to just poofs. I've changed propane and oxygen regulators too.


----------



## pheona (Jan 22, 2009)

Check plate for cracks a, but first check propane.


----------

